# Egg yolk powder



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking for the egg yolk powder, very appreciate if some one can tell me where I can find it in GTA area. Thx


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmmm... Loblaws?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I think Bulk Barn has it? Or it may be whole egg, I don't remember, but it's very yellow. Worth a shot?


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll take a look thank for the info.


----------



## nnichol70 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes got mine from Bulk Barn. Its full egg powder but very yellow and certainly worth it.!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

can;t you hardboil and egg, eat the whites, and smoosh and dry the yolk?

I've read those instructions before.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, you can but you need to dehydrate the yoke. If you don't do it propertly it will fungus up. What I did was, I smoosh the egg. Let it sit in the sun to dry out. Then grind it with a crucible. Keep it in a bottle in a dry place. I actually put a food grade de-hydrating packet in there. Use it for 3 or 4 months and trash the rest and start another batch. But usually, you don't get to that point. Unless you continuously have new batches of fry.
That was how I breed my blue rams 6 years ago.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

Thankyou the inputs from all of you, I'm really appreciate.
I went to bulk barn at Weston and hwy401 a staff told me they dont have it, may be I can try the other store.
Zebrapl3co: first of all I would thank for your very good idea, I'll try that tonite, just wonder the egg have to boiled or do it at raw. Hope that will work for my discus fry.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I read that putting the smooshed egg in dry rice would work to dehydrate.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:
Went to bulk barn in ajax, just infront of costco. They have it at .80/gm. Tried it with my angel frys and they love it. I just mix it with aquarium water.
dp


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

what's it good for?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*Danny*** said:


> ... just wonder the egg have to boiled or do it at raw. Hope that will work for my discus fry.


Sorry, I missed the question. Hard boil the egg, boil it really well done because you want the center yoke to be hard, not soft. Eat the white and dehydrate the yoke. 


Reef_Aquatica said:


> what's it good for?


Feeding small baby fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Could this feed shrimps?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> Could this feed shrimps?


Maybe, that's not a bad idea. Of course care must be taken to avoid fouling the water. And it should only be used occasionally.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Actually, you can but you need to dehydrate the yoke. If you don't do it propertly it will fungus up. What I did was, I smoosh the egg. Let it sit in the sun to dry out. Then grind it with a crucible. Keep it in a bottle in a dry place. I actually put a food grade de-hydrating packet in there. Use it for 3 or 4 months and trash the rest and start another batch. But usually, you don't get to that point. Unless you continuously have new batches of fry.
> That was how I breed my blue rams 6 years ago.


I've not dehydrated eggs before for fish food but some ideas did come to mind as I am interested in dehydrating food for hiking and such.

After hard boiling the egg and taking the yolk out you may want cut the yolk as thin as possible and lay it over plates and put it in the oven on the lowest temp with the door cracked open. Another idea is use a pot, fill with water, boil water, turn stove to lowest to simmer the water, then put the sliced/crumbled/smooshed yolk in a plate over the pot. After a while use a fork and break down the yolk to smaller pieces for more even drying.

If you look on ebay you can find oxygen absorbers so you can store them for longer periods of time say inside a seal jar like this http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i.../No-0/Ntk-All_EN/R-I4448790?Ntt=canning&Num=0


----------

